# Egg Share Recipient



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi ... don't suppose anyone can help ... I'm currently due to start DR on the 18 June as part of the egg share programme in cardiff. I was just wondering what the recipient of my eggs will be doing medication wise. obviously I'm DR then stimming ... I've been caffeine, alcohol, processed food free since being matched ... taking all the correct vitamins etc to make sure my eggies are in tip top condition for us both.

Was just wondering what the recipient would be doing about now !?!


----------



## karen81 (Jan 11, 2009)

hi dickinson ... as far i know recipient in in Down reg as well and i think she will have a progesterone support for the womb line.... she is not gonna take much ....the hard job is from u!! good luck with everything.


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you at LWC or CRGW?

I'm egg sharing at LWC just wondering how long it took for you to be accepted as a match by your recipient?

xx


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi I'm with LWC ... after being accepted as an egg share doner, it was only about a week to 10 days before she accepted me! Feels so long ago now. I've started DR this morning, first injection went really well! Thank goodness!


----------

